

Tengine: a web server based on Nginx, offering advanced features - fcambus
http://tengine.taobao.org

======
nefasti
Older discussion here on Hacker news including comments from the project
leader explaining the reasons for the fork :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3645055](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3645055)

(I see a correlation of the reason with the recent news on ngingx plus, but
that can be only mind tricks)

~~~
rdtsc
\---- key quote from the above discussion ----

We asked how to collaborate with them.

Their replied as following: "It's interesting what you guys do and let's keep
in touch. I'm not really quite sure right away in regards to what can be
imported to the main branch, but hopefully we'll find things to collaborate
on. We're a bit busy towards the end of the year, so probably a good idea to
catch up in January."

More than two months have passed. We are still waiting for their requests. We
are very confused ...

\----

Seems reasonable to me. These people are running one of the largest websites
out there, the project is open source, they seem to have put a reasonable
effort into merging the changes back in, they were ignored. They could have
just kept the changes internally but they decided to share. Good for them!

------
tuananh
key selling point: dynamic module loading support (" You don't have to
recompile Tengine when you want to add a new module")

------
continuations
How does this differ from OpenResty? They seem very similar. Both are based on
Nginx, come from Alibaba, offer Lua scripting. So what's the difference?

~~~
lmz
OpenResty seems to be a bundle of nginx add-ons, while Tengine is a fork.
Also, tengine has DSO loading.

~~~
jlebrech
and would scripts written for openresty work for tengine?

~~~
nefasti
From the page (All features of Nginx-1.2.9 are inherited, i.e. it is 100%
compatible with Nginx.)

My guess would be if the scripts are compatible with Ngingx-1.2.9 it should
work.

~~~
snapoutofit
Yeah, it looks like 1.2.9 with a bunch of additional modules! I like the
sysguard module.

------
igl
Very interesting. First Chinese OS project i see posted here.

------
Bjoern
Anyone here using this in Production who could comment if using Tengine makes
sense over vanilla NGinx and workarounds?

~~~
cpursley
Interested as well.

------
cpursley
Interesting, I've been working on a nginx buildpack for Heroku/Dokku/Flynn
optimized for static sites. I should create a Tengine fork to benchmark with
nginx.

[https://github.com/cpursley/buildpack-nginx-
js](https://github.com/cpursley/buildpack-nginx-js)

------
excitom
So, they're basically adding the features from Apache ...

------
hartator
Seems pretty interesting. It seems like several clever hacks (module
injections, LUA support, combining css/js...) packaged into a soft.

